# Wahoo, Dolphin,AJs,Red grouper,Gags and a few other



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

It was another good day on the water. Hall, Tim and I had plans to catch the early wahoo bite on the edge. Left Sherman Cove for a short run to the edge. At 18 miles we started seeing flares shot off to the SSE of us about 8 miles. Tried to contact them on 16 but no response. We thought at that point it was someone really in distress. As we arrived on station it turn out to be a50ft fishing boat that had lost all power. We ended up relaying comms. to sea tow and the CG. Two hours later we started trolling 10 miles from our planned starting point. We found a true weed line to the west about 15 miles north of the steps. Worked it until we found the magic pallet. There were chicken dolphins by the hundreds every were. We did not have anystrikes trolling. We tried to get the triple tail on it but they performed a magic trick of there own. We pulled the lines in, now to try a little deep jigging. I was the first one downwith asolid hook up this little 16# hoo. Hall was cut off on the way up. Tim lost his boat side. Hall went down again and up from about 150ft down he hooked up with a large gag, in the middle of no where. We only took a few of the small dolphin for a meal. I think it's going to be a great year for dolphin. Gene and crew


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

WOW! way to go. Congrats on the nice haul. Thats worth the gas and time right there. Good job on the assist too. I'm sure they were some grateful fisherman.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! When we eating ????

Scott


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess.:clap


----------



## heavyewc (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice catch, you guys always seem to do well. Way to help out! Good on ya. Hope to meet you one day @ sherman. Ed.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

great job:bowdown:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Some how I missed this post. Quality fish and good variety. Congrats


----------



## KingMe!!! (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice catch ya'll. I recognize that boat. I just moved in around the corner from you bout a month ago. Admire that boat when i drive by. Nice rig. I just bought a 19 ft sea pro bay boat and can't wait till the kings start running hard. Got a new penn i'm looking to smoke the drag on. See ya out there.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW that is a great trip! :bowdown:bowdown Sounds and looks like you guys might be sore.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice catch, I hope you are right about the Dolphin. Great that you helped another boat too.


----------

